# ATI Radeon



## cocoon (22. März 2002)

Ich hab eine Radeon 7500 in meinem neuen Rechner. Dazu habe ich folgende zwei Fragen:

1.) Einzelne Farbtöne wie das Standard-Grau, sowie z.B. der blaue Farbverlauf in der Fensterleist werden nicht rictig dargestellt, ein regelmässiges Muster aus türkisfarbenen Blöcken durchzieht das gesamte Bild. Ich habe die Vermutung, dass ich das mit den Farbkurven ändern kann, nur hat das ganze rumprobieren bis jetzt nichts gebracht, d.h. ich hab keine zufriedenstellende Einstellung der drei Kurven gefunden und wollte fragen, ob andere Radeon-Besitzer vielleicht schon Erfahrung damit gemacht haben.
2.) Die Karte besitzt einen S-Video-Ausgang. Ich möchte über diesen Ausgang mein TV-Gerät als zweites Anzeigegerät benutzen, um z.B. DVD's am Fernseher guckn zu können. Alleringd verfüge ich an meinem TV-Gerät nicht über einen S-Video-Eingang, sondern nur über einen Scart. Deshalb habe ich mir einen Adapter-Stecker gekauft, der drei Cinch-Eingänge hat - zwei Audio, einen S-Video. Leider funzt das ganze nicht so ganz. Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit?

Bin dankbar für jede Antwort!


----------



## 4nd3rl (27. März 2002)

hi cocoon, 
zum ersten problem kann ich leider nichts sagen..sorry, ich bestitze selbst eine 7500èr und nutze sie auch zum dvd gucken am tv. ich habe auch keinen s-video eingang an meinem vorkriegs-fernseher, also schnell so ein billig scart-adapterkabel gekauft und gut, funktioniert einwandfrei. wenn du mir dein problem ein wenig präziser schildern würdest helfe ich dir gern. 

mfg anderl


----------



## elgo (25. April 2002)

hallo,

ich habe auch eine frage zur ATI Radeon 7500.

wie kann ich (unter win xp) die windows-desktop erweiterung (dieses vertik. & horizont. scrollen) ausschalten?

ich habe versucht das unter anzeige > einstellungen  auszuschalten, aber irgendwie funzt das nicht (er übernimmt die einstellung nicht)

hoffe auf eure hilfe, elgo

// evtl. erkennt die grafikk. nicht meine bildschirmgröße


----------



## 4nd3rl (27. April 2002)

hi elgo, 
warum machst du keinen neuen thread auf, das lesen doch dann viel mehr... 

ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz was dein problem ist, wo und vor allem was wird gescrollt?!

mphg andy


----------



## Avariel (29. April 2002)

Hi ihr alle!

Ich selbst hab die Radeon 8500, aber für sämtliche Darstellungsprobleme mit ATI-Grafikkarten, rate ich erstmal den neuesten Treiber downzuloaden. Was ATI am Anfang mit seinen Gra Kas so ausliefert ist regelrecht unverantwortlich!

cya
Avariel


----------



## elgo (29. April 2002)

also .

ich hab ne radeon 7500 und einen relisys 786 (monitor) das alles (doch wieder) unter win 98, aber irgendwie wollen die beiden nicht zusammen .

probleme :

<li> ich must die leistungsmerkmale der grafikkarte auf o% stellen. anstonsten schaltet sich der bildschirm aus .

<li> der desktop scheint zu groß für den bildschirm zu sein . man muss mit der maus horizont . und vert . scrollen 

ich denke dass wars erstma . bitte helft mir 

ps : ich hab mir die schon die neusten treiber runtergeladen .


----------



## 4nd3rl (30. April 2002)

puuh, 
da bin ich echt überfragt, aber an meiner stelle würde ich eher auf den monitor tippen... was ich immer mache: ich schnappe mir die hardware von kumpels und teste alles durch- dann kannste evtl. wenns bei nem monitor von einem bekannten den selben fehler bringt schon mal ausschliessen das der dafür verantwortlich ist.
ahh mir fällt noch ein: guck mal hier atinews.de

mphg andy


----------



## Avariel (30. April 2002)

Hi elgo

Ich tippe auch auf den Monitor. Entweder ist er zu alt für die Grafikkarte, oder er arbeitet grundsätzlich nicht mit Radeons. Schnapp dir doch mal den Screen von nem Freund und versuchs mit dem.

Gruß
Avariel


----------

